# Have Windows Movie Maker Issue? Ask Darkhope!



## Darkhope (Oct 14, 2007)

*Have a Windows Movie Maker Issue? Ask Darkhope!*

I've been using this program for about 5 years now. I've moved onto bigger and better programs, but I know that many people do have issues with WMM. I'd figured I'd create this thread, because so many people have come to me with questions about this program.

I most likely will be able to answer your questions. Sometimes it might be something I can't control though. Everyone's WMM is different. But I'll try my best! 

Now here are common problems:

*I. Windows Movie Maker always freezes!*

Yes, this is true. Honestly it's something you'll have to deal with. Take it slow, and don't keep replaying your clips over and over. 

*II. My video won't save!*

Another common problem. Lets say you're trying to save a video, and you get half way through. But it stops at around 43% or so. The time remaining goes up instead of down. What I've done to deal with this is save the video in PARTS. Do not save the entire thing at once. Depending on how long your video is, you may end up saving into 3-4 different parts. After all is saved, import all of the parts into WMM, and drag each onto the timeline; in which you'll combine them. (put together) Then add your finishing touches. It SHOULD save then.

This also works if you try to save and get the "1,000" minutes notice. It really doesn't take that long. Wait about 4-5 minutes and the time remaining will change drastically. X'D

But yeah! If you need help on something, I will do my best. All questions are welcome. I also will give advice on how to make your video better or how to add a certain effect to it.


----------



## Tadashi (Oct 14, 2007)

I've installed divx and yes that worked. I can watch the Episodes now. So thanks for that part. 

For the next, you're right, I'll probably have to convert the file. Thanks alot Rie!


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 15, 2007)

No problem. Glad it helped. ^_^

Sometimes WMM just hates avi files. Not much you can do about it. Only convert the files or attempt to try a new program. X'D


----------



## A-Mage (Oct 15, 2007)

Windows Movie Maker will only freeze when you don't have the proper codec or you are trying to make an AMV out of .rmvb episodes.   I know, I've tried... *sniff*


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 15, 2007)

A-Mage said:


> Windows Movie Maker will only freeze when you don't have the proper codec or you are trying to make an AMV out of .rmvb episodes.   I know, I've tried... *sniff*



.rmvb unforuntely do not work on WMM. You need to convert it to .wmv. =_=

By freezing, I meant in general. Even with the right codec; the program still freezes alot. Believe me. The key thing here is to take it slow. ~_~


----------



## .Near (Oct 15, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> This also works if you try to save and get the "1,000" minutes notice. It really doesn't take that long. Wait about 4-5 minutes and the time remaining will change drastically. X'D




Seriously, If it takes anything over ten minutes to save a .wmv file you should go buy a faster processor or hard-drive...


----------



## Harlita (Oct 15, 2007)

Clearly a five star thread. ^_^


----------



## bel (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got a question.. but it's not for WMM... Um I finally got Sony Vegas and I've been trying to make a video but some avi files it won't show the video, just the audio. Some avi files do play but others don't. How do you get your raw avi to play?

Thanks!


----------



## Dare2Sk8 (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got one too, DH... How do you make those cool flashes in WMM? If you want some type of "Boomy" effect with the music. I've seen your AMVs and I know you know how to do them. Thanks.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 15, 2007)

No Face said:


> Seriously, If it takes anything over ten minutes to save a .wmv file you should go buy a faster processor or hard-drive...



Indeed. But sometimes even with the fastest hard drives, WMM likes to tease you say "1000 minutes remaining" when that's not the case at all. 20 minutes is the limit for me, really. It depends how big your file size is.



Harlita said:


> Clearly a five star thread. ^_^



Aw... Thanks. ^^



StarrySakuraSky said:


> I've got a question.. but it's not for WMM... Um I finally got Sony Vegas and I've been trying to make a video but some avi files it won't show the video, just the audio. Some avi files do play but others don't. How do you get your raw avi to play?
> 
> Thanks!



Ah. Windows Movie Maker may actually be able to help you. So, just some avi files don't work? Or do all of them not work on Vegas? I'm assuming you can play these files on your computer at least.

Import your file to WMM. Drag the entire file to the timeline, and save it to your computer. It will convert the avi file to wmv. ^^ As I show below:



Hope that helps. 



Dare2Sk8 said:


> I've got one too, DH... How do you make those cool flashes in WMM? If you want some type of "Boomy" effect with the music. I've seen your AMVs and I know you know how to do them. Thanks.



Flashes? Well the way I do them is:

- Take a clip and drag it to the time line
- Depending upon what type of flash you want (black or white), add a video effect (again, white or black) on top of the clip.



And then simply SPLIT the clip into very short parts. (depending on how long you want the flashes to last)

It should work. ^^


----------



## Zanaan (Oct 15, 2007)

Question, I use WMM to make my amvs (two so far, think my second is far better than my first), but I was wondering what effects are, in your opinion, the best to use.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 15, 2007)

Zanaan said:


> Question, I use WMM to make my amvs (two so far, think my second is far better than my first), but I was wondering what effects are, in your opinion, the best to use.



Well, it depends on the music. Personally, in almost any amv I make, I like to use these in order when combining clips: 

Clip 1: Ease in. (Video Effect)

*Fade* (Video Transition) into clip 2.

Clip 2: Ease out. (Video Effect)

It makes it looks more "effecty". I also like adding the fade effect in between the same clips, as well as white flashes. Here's an example of one of my amvs using WMM:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=LrpTQbfYSG4[/YOUTUBE]

As well as this one-

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ee3myplgQIE[/YOUTUBE]

(Both are SasuSaku. If you don't like the pairing, sorry. )

Notice when comparing both: all of the fades, ease in/outs, and white flashes. It depends on the music type. ^^

Youtube destroyed the quality though. =_=

If you have a certain song that you want an opinion on what effects would probably work, I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## Dare2Sk8 (Oct 15, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> Flashes? Well the way I do them is:
> 
> - Take a clip and drag it to the time line
> - Depending upon what type of flash you want (black or white), add a video effect (again, white or black) on top of the clip.
> ...



That worked out well. Thank you for your help. I'm going to practice this now. I also think this thread should be stickied.  (And nice AMVs by the way)


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 15, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> Here's an example of one of my amvs using WMM:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=LrpTQbfYSG4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Considering you used WMM, those are _really_ good. Hell, they're good even out of that context -- you fit the clips with the lyrics well and made use of the fade/general devices nicely. Good stuff.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 15, 2007)

Dare2Sk8 said:


> That worked out well. Thank you for your help. I'm going to practice this now. I also think this thread should be stickied.  (And nice AMVs by the way)



No problem and thanks. I'm glad it helped you. ^^



Dream Brother said:


> Considering you used WMM, those are _really_ good. Hell, they're good even out of that context -- you fit the clips with the lyrics well and made use of the fade/general devices nicely. Good stuff.



Thanks! I tried to set a good example by proving you CAN still make good amvs with WMM. You just have to know how to work the program well. Those were my last videos using WMM, actually. well I did make one more after those, but meh Since then, I've moved onto Vegas.



I'm still a noob with Vegas though.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, I tried to install WMM v2, but I just can't do it. It takes me to one site that says I need a new IE, which I installed, and blah blah blah...I'm so lost


----------



## bel (Oct 16, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> Ah. Windows Movie Maker may actually be able to help you. So, just some avi files don't work? Or do all of them not work on Vegas? I'm assuming you can play these files on your computer at least.
> 
> Import your file to WMM. Drag the entire file to the timeline, and save it to your computer. It will convert the avi file to wmv. ^^ As I show below:
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!!  *reps*


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 17, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Yes, I tried to install WMM v2, but I just can't do it. It takes me to one site that says I need a new IE, which I installed, and blah blah blah...I'm so lost



Yeah, I remember trying to install that. Your best bet is to upgrade your actual computer software. (Update Windows XP, basically)

Japanese Language Pack

That's where you went?



StarrySakuraSky said:


> THANK YOU!!!  *reps*



Your welcome. Hope it worked. ^___^


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 21, 2007)

Is there any possible way with movie maker to make the clip you are using seem translucent so that it shows another clip playing inside of it while the initial clip is also playing?


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 21, 2007)

KingXIII said:


> Is there any possible way with movie maker to make the clip you are using seem translucent so that it shows another clip playing inside of it while the initial clip is also playing?



You mean like an overlap? Unforunately, no. Not unless you buy effects off of a certain website. (I'll have to find the link)

There is a way to make it LOOK like it though. Somewhat. What I suggest you do is fade two clips into each other and make them speed up. That way, they are on top of each other. You'll have one fade into the other, and it will be going so fast that it will look like it's on top of the other clip.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 21, 2007)

Alright thanks that helps a bunch! 

This is just a preview of my upcoming AMV using WMM.
Just 25 seconds so far, I also used the "flash" techniques you talked previously about . I'm not that great with them though, lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzyDtLJgLxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 22, 2007)

No problem! Glad it helped. ^^

That looks good so far! I'd like to see the finished project.  If I could make a suggestion, you might want to work a bit on the timing of the flashes. But it's not bad at all. At the part you left off with--we hear a fast pace drum beat. How about you use many different clips at a fast pace and add white flashes in between them? If you know what I mean. X'D

You can even experiment with different themes--make some black and white, colored, etc... You don't have to do this though.


----------



## Lovewitches (Oct 22, 2007)

Ill sticky this; it can be useful for people that need the help.

 ^______^


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 22, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> No problem! Glad it helped. ^^
> 
> That looks good so far! I'd like to see the finished project.  If I could make a suggestion, you might want to work a bit on the timing of the flashes. But it's not bad at all. At the part you left off with--we hear a fast pace drum beat. How about you use many different clips at a fast pace and add white flashes in between them? If you know what I mean. X'D
> 
> You can even experiment with different themes--make some black and white, colored, etc... You don't have to do this though.



Really? You can do coloured flashes with WMM? Lol, I never knew that


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

why the f00k does my WMM always freeze up when i put in alot of clips??


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 22, 2007)

Lovewitches said:


> Ill sticky this; it can be useful for people that need the help.
> 
> ^______^



Oh, cool. Thanks Lovey. 



KingXIII said:


> Really? You can do coloured flashes with WMM? Lol, I never knew that



What I meant was the different tones on the actual clips. Just add the white flashes in between. X'D



Inuhanyou said:


> why the f00k does my WMM always freeze up when i put in alot of clips??



When you add a lot? To the timeline or importing them? Take it slow, freezing is something that comes natural with WMM unfortunately.


----------



## littleme381 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have been using WMM for 2 years (and moved on to Sony in January.) and there's something that has always been bugging me: on startup it takes about 2 minutes for it to load everything, and even after that it freezes. (Which is why I moved to Sony)

Also, what time do you have your autosave at? (I changed mine to every 1 minute so if it froze I'd keep most of my progress)


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 9, 2007)

littleme381 said:


> I have been using WMM for 2 years (and moved on to Sony in January.) and there's something that has always been bugging me: on startup it takes about 2 minutes for it to load everything, and even after that it freezes. (Which is why I moved to Sony)
> 
> Also, what time do you have your autosave at? (I changed mine to every 1 minute so if it froze I'd keep most of my progress)



It depends how much is already imported onto the program. If you have alot of things that need to load, it will take longer. And it also depends on your hard drive speed, and how much space/memory you have left on your computer. 

My autosave is at one minute as well. It used to be two, which is the default if my memory serves, but one minute makes more sense with the amount of times WMM is known to freeze up. X'D


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 11, 2007)

I got a question, how can you use clips from a episode for Windows Movie Maker because when I try only the audio comes or it dosen't accept the file for the episode at all. Help please .


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 11, 2007)

HELP! In Windows Movie Maker, when I try to cut an audio clip it always cuts it before or after the place I wanted. Sometimes it even repeats part of the first clip in the second. Then when I play it, it won't play in sync with the video or even the audio itself. I have to play from the very beginning each time to hear it in sync. The improper audio cutting is extremely frustrating. I can't figure out what's wrong.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 11, 2007)

Now that I think about it there is also another problem. I once put a song that was 4:14 min. long then when I put it in WMM it made the song 2x as long I just want the original size of the song .


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 18, 2007)

Blackskull said:


> rie i want to ask you....where have you been all my life





Erm... In New York? X'D

This is really for questions about WMM, so do you have one?


----------



## wobbrocker (Jan 2, 2008)

*song is too long.*

My problem is that when I put my song in it is telling me that the song is five minutes long but the song is only 3 minutes. Why is it doing that?


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 4, 2008)

wobbrocker said:


> My problem is that when I put my song in it is telling me that the song is five minutes long but the song is only 3 minutes. Why is it doing that?



I addressed something like this above. (scroll down)

Sometimes WMM likes to double the song. What I would do is record the song over. Unless you want to try downloading the song again... though that may not work. If not, record it.

Play the song on windows media player, and then use this option on WMM to record it:



The things I boxed you should be concerned about. You click the microphone it will bring you to that screen. Hit "Start Narration" to record. Stop it when the song is done. Make sure there are no other conflicting sounds on your computer, otherwise it will record those too.


----------



## Lycoris (Jan 16, 2008)

This is going to be long so please bear with me. >_<

I decided to start a relationship with WMM a few years ago and create AMV's and with a Divx codec I managed to do just that. But then it decided to continuously show me an error message and freeze up and grasping for straws I switched to a K-lite codec (I can dig up the link to it Renee sent me if need be) that _supposedly_ corrected the broken codec. 

Sure enough the error message didn't show up on WMM again but all operations went so slowly it might as well have frozen up. SO I created another user account solely for movie making hoping to eliminate outside forces, or whatever... (After repeatedly trying to delete it of course)

And it worked! I was able to do all operations without limited time restraints that is until I added the 8'th or so clip and it just shuts down without any warning what-so-ever. Now according to this site the problem is due to an incomplete version of Movie Maker BUT I looked over the needed components shown   and it seems I have everything. The only thing that seems out of date is the Movie Maker itself. 

So do you have any ideas? I?m still looking around the web trying to get other ?remedies? but honestly? 

Is there really any way to delete WMM? I know it can?t be done in the traditional way. I?m trailing off here so I?d just like to say if I need to explain anything more fully just let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, sorry I haven't responded until now. Been pretty busy. And I don't mind the length. ^_^

I'm assuming you'd need a full update for WMM.
present

2.6 is now available. You can check that link to see if you can figure out how to get it with your current condition and how updated your software is.

As for deleting WMM, if it doesn't work when you go to Control panel->Add/remove programs->WMM, then I don't think there is a way to uninstall it. Mostly because it comes with your computer.

I did a search and found this:



> What Visual Basic did for non-professional programmers, Windows Movie Maker does for consumers who want to create really cool videos.
> 
> Our son Chris in Germany had never liked using a computer. This past holiday season, Santa brought him a new video camera and I pointed him towards Movie Maker. He now thinks computers are cool and yesterday sent his latest creation staring our grandkids Marisa and Tristan.  If you’d like to see what he’s learned check out, Link removed. What’s really amazing is, his version of Movie Maker is all in German and uses text he’s never seen before.  Movie Maker rocks!
> 
> ...





If you look at the comments here, you might be able to get some help.

This _might_ also help:


So if you do find a way  to delete WMM, if you want to risk it, do it. You've got nothing to lose, IMO. Then try to reinstall it.

I hope I helped you at least a little bit. Your case is actually pretty complicated.  xD


----------



## MizuNin (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a SMALL problem. You see, I have been working on this AMV for some time now and halfway through, I saved it just to see what it looked in windows media player. And this is what i got:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxSR3emk50w[/YOUTUBE]

As you noticed there is a big irritating green block of doom in the way. Why did this happen and how do I get rid of it??


----------



## Darkhope (May 9, 2008)

MizuNin said:


> I have a SMALL problem. You see, I have been working on this AMV for some time now and halfway through, I saved it just to see what it looked in windows media player. And this is what i got:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxSR3emk50w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> As you noticed there is a big irritating green block of doom in the way. Why did this happen and how do I get rid of it??



Sorry for the late response. ><;

Green block? Hm, that's actually very strange. Have you tried saving it without the music? Do that, see if there's no green block.


----------



## Usagi (May 10, 2008)

So.
It'd be really amazing for my WMM to actually work.
But everytime I go to just import a song file, it sits there, importing it, for days and days, and when I want to cancel or close the program, I have to open up task manager. I have tried unistalling WMM and then reinstalling it, but unfortunately I can't get rid of it to begin with.

Since you seem to be the expert Rie, can you help me out here? D:


----------



## Darkhope (May 14, 2008)

Usagi said:


> So.
> It'd be really amazing for my WMM to actually work.
> But everytime I go to just import a song file, it sits there, importing it, for days and days, and when I want to cancel or close the program, I have to open up task manager. I have tried unistalling WMM and then reinstalling it, but unfortunately I can't get rid of it to begin with.
> 
> Since you seem to be the expert Rie, can you help me out here? D:



Whoops, I should check this more often. We spoke through MSN, so everything should be fine now. If you have any other problems, let me know. ^^


----------



## MizuNin (May 23, 2008)

Nope, its still not working. I just have to stop using Vista and wait for my Mac computer to come.^^
thanks for the try anyways


----------



## Asriel (Jul 4, 2008)

I have two questions:

Every time I import a video into WMM it splits it into clips of various length and size, how do I fix this? Plus whenever it does do this, it takes forever to load. Where previously it didn't do either of these things.

Whenever I place 8 or more _video_ clips onto the timeline, it exits WMM. Yet I can place 7 or less clips that could essentially be lengthier in total than the 8.


----------



## xXuchiha sasukeXx (Jul 19, 2008)

if i make a video and save it the qaulity is very bad i have now saved it on a other way but its still not realy good qaulity can you help 

p.s. this is the video that i have last maked is this the best qaulity i can get? when they show the devil face in the exorcist


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay, I've been having this problem with WMM for a while and it's REALLY been bugging me. I'll do my video and it'll be fine, it's save perfectly. But then I try to publish it and it says this:

_Window Movie Maker cannot publish the movie to the specified location. Verify that the original source files used in your movie are still avalible, that the publishing location is avalible, that there is enough free disk space avalible, and then try again._ 


I know for a fact I meet all those requirements. What do I do?


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 14, 2010)

Okidoki, I need help.

I tried to convert the vids to avi to use on wmm, because I don't know what else will work with wmm, but when I go to drag the clip instead of going to video it goes to audio.


----------



## rasendori836 (Apr 20, 2010)

like this south park vid its not full screen


----------

